# Is it time for surragacy?



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi everyone

I wanted to try get some advise. I have had 8 failed IVFs including 2 failed donor egg IVFs. I am getting older and the IVF seems to have taken it's toll on my body. Eg ovaries sore, endometriosis still a problem, etc 

I am not sure if i am day for surrogacy  I can't adopt. When is enough IVF enough?

Physically mentally and financially drained. 

Also, I am feeling quite anxious about the process even though I know I will eventually get to it

Any experiences and thoughts will help


----------



## aqua2011 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Tiffanymi,

So sorry for unsuccessful IVF. 

It's alright to be exhausted with the infertility treatment. Damn infertility takes toll on all aspect of life.

I would say take sometime off and relax, don't rush. Listen to your heart and let your rational lead you.

My dear nobody can answer your question except yourself. The time of 'move on' is different for individual. 

Look after yourself.

All the best
Aqua


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have twins born through surrogacy. Feel free to pm me. Xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for the respinses


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Tiffanymi, hope you are still somewhere around  

I feel so sorry for your failed IVF rounds   I had four of them, and I thought that I am having hard times… But 8, that must be really exhausting  

But any way, have you moved to surrogacy?

I look forward to your response


----------

